# 2nd night home...



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I like it when things work like "the book says" (in this case Stephen!)
Izzy cried for about 10 mins again when we put her to bed in her crate, but settled down and I didn't hear her until 5 ish. I waited until after 6, then when she had quietened down again I let her out. Her puppy pad was very wet, so I'm sure she's crying (more barking actually - ruff ruff rrrrrr) because she needs a wee.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie went in her crate last night around 11ish,followed by alot of noise,which died down around 30 mins later,she then started again at 2 which didnt last long then again at 7,i felt really bad but left her both times at night! just wanted to go cuddle her  When i let her out she had a huge wee,so maybe she wanted to be let out in night 
But she managed to hold on bless her,so all in all a result!

This is all a bit hit and miss in first few days i think,will try put her in her crate today with door shut for 10mins at a time,....Have a fab day today with your baba x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Glad you had a good night's sleep with Izzy. Maybe let her out at 5 when she wakes up if you can bear it? It's probably her telling you she needs a wee.


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I like it when things work like "the book says" (in this case Stephen!)
> Izzy cried for about 10 mins again when we put her to bed in her crate, but settled down and I didn't hear her until 5 ish. I waited until after 6, then when she had quietened down again I let her out. Her puppy pad was very wet, so I'm sure she's crying (more barking actually - ruff ruff rrrrrr) because she needs a wee.


Flynn has been home over a week now. He is tired and wants his bed about 9.00 so I put him in the crate. At about 10.30 I go and wake him and put him out for a wee.( remembering to say "Get Busy").After the result it's back to the crate until 6.30 - which is the time Hilary and I would be getting up anyway. I am trying to stick to a routine so things will be OK for me going back to work next week.
Your pictures are great.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Rocky. We say "tiddles!" Izzy's learning it already. Phoebe comes out every time too, she's never wee'd so much in her life (she wees to order)  More pics of Flynn please


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy is also shattered by about 9pm and i wake him and try have a play before he goes to bed at 10.30-11,he slept in 15mins later this morning im going to try and leave it abit later each day.

Yuck on a more disgusting note Buddy is a sleep under sofa and has just done the most awful silent and deadly fart yuck I feel sick !! Thats put me right off my lunch!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddy is also shattered by about 9pm and i wake him and try have a play before he goes to bed at 10.30-11,he slept in 15mins later this morning im going to try and leave it abit later each day.
> 
> Yuck on a more disgusting note Buddy is a sleep under sofa and has just done the most awful silent and deadly fart yuck I feel sick !! Thats put me right off my lunch!


that so made me laugh, George did that in Pets at Home yesterday, another reason why I swopped him onto NI straight away


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like its all going well.

But don't you all just love the greeting you get first thing in the morning. Millie used to make these little whimpering/loving sounds and was oh so snuggley 

Nothing like it :love-eyes:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> that so made me laugh, George did that in Pets at Home yesterday, another reason why I swopped him onto NI straight away


OMG how embarrassing ha ha "Its not me it's my dog honest"


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Thanks Rocky. We say "tiddles!" Izzy's learning it already.  Phoebe comes out every time too, she's never wee'd so much in her life (she wees to order)  More pics of Flynn please


Here are pictures from this afternoon in the sunny garden. Flynn has his collar and lead on.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great photos!!!! 

Think ive asked before but Buddy LOVES going in the garden but i only take him when he needs to do his business,is everyone else doing this or are you letting them play in the garden?? Im not sure what is ok to do ,he loves to be chased out there but does try and eat everything so im worried as he still needs some more jabs.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

we had to go out with Flossy for the 1st couple of weeks or she wouldnt go but now she goes in and out on her own all day,maybe they just like to know your there in the 1st few weeks x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George goes and plays in the garden but we stay with him as he has a fascination for stones, leaves, twigs and generally anything else! lol Touchwood, no accidents in house at all!!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

We go out with Cider as well together, as he is taking everything on his mouth as well and I am scared he will swallow stones. I am more relaxed about the grass now. It was well to excausting to take all the time the grass out of his mouth. It looks now as he is not swallowing it all
And yes, we spend time in the garden for plays, before Cider had his second vaccination. We are pretty sure, that no other dog can get into our garden and all the neighbour dogs are vaccinated.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy's been in and out of the garden all day (supervised) - the weather's been so gorgeous today and she loves it out there. Like Bini, I know the neighbours dogs are vaccinated, although we haven't let Izzy visit them yet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> George goes and plays in the garden but we stay with him as he has a fascination for stones, leaves, twigs and generally anything else! lol Touchwood, no accidents in house at all!!


Stones, leaves and twigs .. typical cockapoo behaviour then  

I wonder if he will like holding a stick in his mouth when on a walk.. Honey and Oakley look like they have cigars on their walks sometimes, and they also like pinecones too .... I am forget grabbing them off them ... all good fun though.. I do laugh at Honey with a stick (cigar) she looks so funny. 

My dogs look so big at the moment.... it is really strange here... understandably I know.. but they just seem so big.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy was running round today with a stick 3 times her size - she got a shock when a pieece broke off :laugh:


----------

